# Advice on a second board - Never Summer SL?



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been riding for 2 years now, and it's been an absolute blast. A friend of mine recently asked if I would consider selling him my gear, which sounded like a perfect opportunity to buy new stuff 

Stats:
Height: 5'7
Weight: 140
Boot Size: 9
Currently riding: 2010 Rome Crail(147), with Rome Arsenal Bindings. 

I consider myself to be a "new intermediate rider". I can go down blues very confidently, and do relatively well on beginner blacks. I live in Ontario so I mainly go on groomers, while flirting with some basic jumps and such. 

I've always wanted a Never Summer based on the great things I've heard, but understand a lot of their boards are for more advanced riders. I was hoping something softer like the SL would be a good board, and am planning on pairing it up with one of new 2013 flows. 

Does anyone have any thoughts or advice on the SL for a rider such as myself? I'm open to any other Never Summer suggestions, but have kinda set my heart on one of their boards even if I have to wait another year to get ready for it. 

Thanks in advance for all thoughts


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't have an SL as it's kind of a jack of all trades, master of none type board, but if I only had one board it would be a NS SL.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I think you will be happy with the SL.

Not ideal for groomers, but as you get into other fun stuff you'll probably like it even more


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have one, it sure aint soft. Its good for general hooning around the mountain, i don't do any park so no comment there and it isn't good at all in powder which is where I love riding. I pull it out when the conditions suck and I am wondering if I should bother riding or not, the sl seems to make it all worth while somehow.
There are plenty of better boards out there if you know exactly what you want, if you don't the sl is a safe bet.
It was my first NS board and most probably my last.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

I have one and think it's amazing!

My friend who has an all mountain board says the SL is a little stiffer after riding it and many way the SL leans more towards the freeride side, while the proto leans toward the freestyle side. I've done ZERO park, so I can't comment on the freestyle.

It definitely has a steeper learning curve than a soft park rocker board because turn initiation isn't as easy. I found I had to pick up a bit of speed to turn it properly, so it might not be the best board for a complete newb. However, you say you can go down blues confidently, so it definitely won't be a problem for you. It's my first year and after a dozen times on the SL, I can go down blues pretty well.

Also, I crashed and skidded into a patch of rocks and dirt that wasn't blocked off by my local resort. Besides a few scuffs on the base, the board didn't get damaged at all! That's a testament to it's durability. Hell, I got more banged up than my board! 

Some commented on the "jack-of-all-trades, master-of-none" type board that the SL is. Well, that's what an all-mountain board is supposed to be, right? If you want a one-board, all-mountain solution, then it's pretty hard to pass up IMO.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, and I forgot to add that I've been doing night boarding with it on the East Coast when the slopes turn into a skating rink after 8. My friend comments how well I ride on ice and how confident I am on it since this is my first year. I've been really working hard to improve my form so I can ride on ice pretty well, but I can't help think that the edge hold of the SL has a LOT do to with it.


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. 

I'm probably not going to go anywhere like Tremblant/Banff/Whistler for the next year or two, so groomers are probably all I'll be working with in the meantime. Plus if the winters stay this way in the east, it's very rare to get good powder days to go out on. 

I like the jack of all trades bit, but am wondering if there is any other board in the Never Summer line I should consider? I read Snowolf's review on the Heritage and he suggested that could be a good board for an intermediate, but I think it's even stiffer than the SL?

I'm not sure if this would translate into it being more likely that I catch an edge...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Neither of them are catchy, but the Heritage is a little more catchy in comparison.

I have a Heritage (actually two, but one is an older cambered version) and it's the board I grab on most days. I'm pretty freeride biased though. For an all-mountain board that can venture into more park, I'd go SL or Proto. I love the Heritage and if you're more of a freeride guy, I'd definitely recommend it for a one board quiver, but IMO, the SL is the most well rounded board in the NS lineup in terms of being a one board quiver stick.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I have the Legacy(wide version of the sl). The damping is incredible to me. Awesome on groomers, powder, whatever. I could or should have gotten the SL. I worried about the width/boot size thing like most new shoppers and went with the legacy. I've had it for 4 years and still love it. At the very minimum, it's a great starting point or reference. It might be everything you're looking for or close to something that you're looking for. I think if it needed replacement, I would get another SL. Mine's a 163. Just got my kid the new Evo 157. Happy hunting.
Steve


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought it did on powder the one day I rode it on powder.

Much better then the Evo I'll tell you that. My leg burned on an Evo. Not so the SL.

I'll say this, it was my first board with any type of rocker in it. It was a 2ft powder day. SO I figured, just ride normal. Wrong. Face first over the handle bars. So I realized, just lean back very gently, and I was able to ride fine after that.

Is it effortless? Nope. But not terrible either.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Solitaire said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I'm probably not going to go anywhere like Tremblant/Banff/Whistler for the next year or two, so groomers are probably all I'll be working with in the meantime. Plus if the winters stay this way in the east, it's very rare to get good powder days to go out on.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the heritage is stiffer, but it'll be the better board for an intermediate who craves speed. It's not as playful or easygoing as the SL though. Also, the smallest size in a heritage is a 155 and I see you ride a 147. That's a big adjustment. For your stats, I would think a 151 or 153 size board would be better for you.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mel M said:


> Yeah, the heritage is stiffer, but it'll be the better board for an intermediate who craves speed. It's not as *playful or easygoing* as the SL though.


That's probably a great way of explaining stiffness. I can't stand trend I see reading these forums where Camber = Horrible in powder and Stiff = No good in the park

Camber may take more muscle in the powder, but it doesn't make it useless. And "the park" is such a blanket statement that there's no one perfect park situation. Nothing wrong with a stiff cambered board for big air, pipe, etc, they're just not ideal for rails, boxes, boning tricks, "buttering" etc.

I guess some guys like Harley's and some guys like crotch rockets...


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Didn't realize the Heritage started out that big - thanks for that. I do feel that would be a bit too large for me, so pretty much knocks it out as a choice. 

Pretty much just looking at the SL now I guess. I definitely enjoy going as fast as possible on a groomer, so would only attempt the most basic of jumps/jibs. I've read the board has a fair amount of pop which should be fine for me. 

Open to any other ideas, but looking like I'll pick up the 2013 SL once it comes out. Thanks guys


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Im not trying to bash at all but if you think the sl is good in powder you really haven't felt how effortless a real powder board can make it.
I rate the sl 2/10 for riding deep powder. 
Dont take offence if you think the sl great in powder and flame me, rather be excited knowing that when you get a proper powder board your riding experience will be even better than it is now.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Solitaire said:


> Didn't realize the Heritage started out that big - thanks for that. I do feel that would be a bit too large for me, so pretty much knocks it out as a choice.
> 
> Pretty much just looking at the SL now I guess. I definitely enjoy going as fast as possible on a groomer, so would only attempt the most basic of jumps/jibs. I've read the board has a fair amount of pop which should be fine for me.
> 
> Open to any other ideas, but looking like I'll pick up the 2013 SL once it comes out. Thanks guys


If you haven't seen my posts I've ridden the 2008,2009,2012 SL 155 and think the SL is what you are looking for. I currently ride a 2012 
Proto CT 154 and a Summit 161 (I agree with that comment that a dedicated powder board is always better in powder compared to a non-powder board).


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

I mI think the Proto would be a better board for you then the SL. It's softer, but it still does well on groomers and is good in the park. Also, I think you said you lived on the East Coast. You are not going to get deep powder much at all there, so don't factor that into your decision. Plus the Proto is sick and it has a carbonium topsheet


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes I do live in the East...and to be fair I don't think I even have a concept of what true powder is lol. I think at best I've had 10cm of fresh snow and considered that an amazing day. I am planning a trip out to Tremblant at some point so I might experience it a bit more then. 

I did consider the proto, but it seems a bit more park oriented (although this is based more on the description than any real technical breakdown). I perhaps should have specified that I primarily look to go off natural jumps and such that are a part of the groomers, as opposed to going full out in the park. 

From reading all the feedback, at the very least it seems like the SL will be a good introduction to various other aspects of snowboarding, which might lead me to buy a more specialized board in the future if required.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

Solitaire said:


> Open to any other ideas, but looking like I'll pick up the 2013 SL once it comes out. Thanks guys


Better yet, since it seems you made up your mind, try finding it somewhere on the cheap. End of season sales can save you big time and in all honesty, I don't believe there's going to be any groundbreaking design changes that will justify the cost difference. If the place you find it, online or in-store, doesn't have it on sale, ask if they price match.

Hopefully it's not too late though, because as far as I know, the NS SL is their best selling board and I had a hard time finding two months ago when I was looking. Most stores in my local area sell out of the SL in mid to early December!


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry - Had a major brain fart. I ride a 156 Rome Crail...not a 147 (No clue where I got the 147 from...too many sleepless nights). 

Not sure if that changes anything...


----------



## fondles (Jan 24, 2012)

I just rode my SL for the first time yesterday. I'm 5'9 and 155 lbs. My first board (the one I was using prior to the SL) is a 10 year old Burton Custom. The traditional camber feels more stable when bombing runs, and it feels like it "grabs" better and holds an edge slightly better when carving hard. 

Besides those two things, my SL is more fun for EVERYTHING else. And even then, carving is just different on the SL, so i figure I'll get used to it and improve more. I was considering buying a heritage but most of my riding is done is socal where there aren't any big mountains. If mammoth was my home mountain, I'd have gotten the heritage.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Solitaire said:


> Yes I do live in the East...and to be fair I don't think I even have a concept of what true powder is lol. I think at best I've had 10cm of fresh snow and considered that an amazing day. I am planning a trip out to Tremblant at some point so I might experience it a bit more then.


I ride in the east as well on a 3 year old 161 SL. And aside from a few great days at Jay Peak, we don't have powder like they do out west. Floatation isn't generally much of an issue here. 

That said, I have the SL out west at Kicking Horse and Revelstoke for some serious 70cm deep stuff and once I set the bindings back, it performed pretty well. Not dedicated powder board well, but pretty good for a one quiver board.

That pretty much describes the SL, pretty good at everything, not outstanding at any one thing. And since that describes my riding style, it is a good fit for me.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Mel M said:


> Better yet, since it seems you made up your mind, try finding it somewhere on the cheap. End of season sales can save you big time and in all honesty, I don't believe there's going to be any groundbreaking design changes that will justify the cost difference. If the place you find it, online or in-store, doesn't have it on sale, ask if they price match.
> 
> Hopefully it's not too late though, because as far as I know, the NS SL is their best selling board and I had a hard time finding two months ago when I was looking. Most stores in my local area sell out of the SL in mid to early December!


Yeah I think that the only difference between 2012 and 2013 SL is the topsheet, and imo the 2012 topsheet is better.


----------



## winterfresh (Mar 6, 2012)

the salty peaks editon SL can be had for a great price brand new(at least imo)if you don't mind a diff graphic..same tech as the 2011


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks all. I'm currently looking into prices and such...although I am also looking around for reviews to see if anything changes my mind. If all goes well I'll post a newbie review once I get the board.


----------

